# Drum Sander -vs- Disk Sander



## BlueGuy (Jul 16, 2006)

I believe the proper name for the disk sander is a "random orbit floor sander"


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

The drum sanders will penetrate faster if you have deeper grooves that need to be removed. If you allow the drum sander to sit in one spot then it will leave a depression in the wood floor. You must always keep the drum sander moving. The orbital sander is more fool proof because you it will not create a depression like the drum sander. The orbital contains the dust better if it is equipped with a vac and enclosure.

How many more sandings can the floor handle?


----------



## handypilot (Jul 18, 2006)

BlueGuy said:


> I just purchased a new home, and the entire 1st floor is harwood. The floor doesn't look like it's been kept up in some time. I'm planning on sanding and staining the floors next weekend. I recently saw on "This Old House" a new type of sander that uses 4 disks as opposed to the traditional drum. I've used the drum sander a few times several years ago. The new disk sander looks pretty fool proof, and simple to use.
> 
> Has anyone on this forum had experience w/ one of these new sanders? How did it perform compared to the traditional drum sander? I went to Home Depot today to ask the guys there, and none of the guys in the rental store had experience w/ using one. Any information would be greatly appreciated! Thanks


If the floors have real thick, old finish, you can forget using the new style disk sander. Even the drum sander with an open grit (like 20) sandpaper will have it's work cut out for it. If the floor has a thin worn finish, you could use the disk sander. As indicated in previous replies, these sanders are pretty fool-proof, and easy to use compared to drum sanders.

Do you want to change the color of the floors, or think you'll need to stain the floors? If not, you may be able to just do a light sanding of the finish with a random orbit floor sander, and apply a new finish coat. Though you need to use a finish coat compatible with what's already on the floors.

BTW if you stain the floors, never use a water based stain!!! Water based stains dry very fast!!! When working on large areas, you will most certainly end up with lap marks if you use a water-based stain. When I refinished my floors I used an oil-based stain and a water-borne poly that could be applied over a oil-based stain after a certain amount of time. I decided on a water-based poly, because it dries/cures faster, and therefore you can move your furnature in faster. Though one have to put on twice the amount of coats, because it goes on thinnner.


----------



## BlueGuy (Jul 16, 2006)

Thanks for the advice guys! The floors seem to be in good enough shape for at least another sanding. The finish on there now is pretty worn in some places, and overall not too dark. I don't think it will be a problem. I think I might go w/ the Orbit sander at first. I'm curious to try it out at least. If that doesn't work as well as I've seen w/ the drum sander, I'll bring it back and exchange it. I'll let you know how it turns out.


----------



## Lisalovespainting (Jul 10, 2006)

*Varathane ezV sander*



BlueGuy said:


> I recently saw on "This Old House" a new type of sander that uses 4 disks as opposed to the traditional drum. I've used the drum sander a few times several years ago. The new disk sander looks pretty fool proof, and simple to use.


Hi, I just read some information on the Varathane ezV™ Sander from Rustoleum and wondered if you'd heard of this, and if anyone else had any information on the system like if it really works and where you can rent one. I've been calling my local NH hardware stores but no one has them but I haven't tried Home Depot's rental dept yet.


----------



## Donedat (Aug 10, 2006)

Usually, if the floor is flat, it can be refinished using these DIY machines. If the floor is uneven, cupped, or crowned, these DIY machine will be a royal pain and very costly to use.


----------



## BlueGuy (Jul 16, 2006)

I just finished sanding my floors. I went w/ the drum sander. It was SOOOOO much easier than people make it out to be. The part that sucked the most was hitting the edges and corners w/ the edger.

Tomorrow night, I'll start putting on the polyurathane. I'm going w/ the clear water based product from Minwax. Anyone used this stuff? How'd it turnout?


----------

